# ....... انتاج الوقود الحيوي من الطحالب-مذكرة تخرج-حصريااااا .....



## هشام_525 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احببت اليوم ان اضع مذكرة تخرج لعلها تقدم ولو جزء بسيط من الافادة
عنوان المذكرة انتاج الوقودالحيوي من الطحالب 
ولمعلومات عامة ساوضح بعض المقتطفات حولها:.​ 
المقدمة
كلنا يعلم ان العالم يتجه نحو الطاقات البديلة لانتاج الوقود المستعمل في سيارات او في تشغيل الالات في اونة الاخيرة ظهرت تطبيقات لاستخراج الوقود من مصادر ماكانت موجودة من ضمنها الطحالب والذي يتنج منه الديزل الحيوي وليس الديزل النفطي قد يكون هناك تساؤل مافرق الاول يكون مشتق من مصادر غير نفطية عكس الثاني وكذلك الديزل الحيوي ينتج عن احتراقه تلوث اقل من الاخر وزيادة على هذا فيمكن الحصول على الديزل الحيوي ليس من طحالب فحسب وكذلك من حبوب الصويا وعباد الشمس 
وغيرها من مصادر نباتية عموما​ 
مميزات الوقود الحيوي
الوقود الحيوي هو الوقود البديل لمحركات الديزل الذي ازداد الاهتمام به في الكثير من البلدان بعد ان توصل الى نجاح لاباس به في اوروبا.مميزاتها الرئيسية هي أنه واحد من أكثر أنواع الوقود المتجددة المتاحة حاليا وأنه هو أيضا غير سامة وقابلة للتحلل كما يمكن استخدامها مباشرة في معظم محركات الديزل دون الحاجة إلى إدخال تعديلات على المحرك واسعة النطاق.​ 
لما الطحالب لانتاج الوقود الحيوي؟
الطحالب من النباتات المائية الخضراء احادية الخلية تتميز بمعدل نمو سريع وكثافة عالية واكيد تعتمد على عملية البناء الضوئي وفي ظل وجود الظروف الجيدة لنموها يمكن ان تكون الطحالب تضاعف نموها خلال 24ساعة. باضافة الى ذلك وهو اهم ان الطحالب تحتوى على محتوى نفطي تزداد عن 50% في بعض انواع الطحالب لذا تم استغلال هذه النسبة لانتاج الوقود. عموما يتم اخذ عينة من طحالب بعد معرفة محتوى النفطي فيها والمهم ان يكون عالي نسبة هذا جدول يوضح انوع طحالب ومحتوى نفطي​ 
_Species __Oil ******* (% based on dry weight)_
_Chlorella s p.( _28 - 32
_Nitzschia sp. (_45 - 47
_Nannochloropsis sp.( _31 - 68
_Schizochytrium sp.( _50 - 77​ 
اخر نوع هو يحوي على اعلى نسبة لذا هو المقصود بعد اخذ عينه منه ويتم غسله وفصله عن المواد العالقة او اعشاب او شوائب عالقة بها ومن ثم يتم
وضعها في احواض كبيرة وتوفير لها الظروف الملائمة من الضوء والمغذيات وهذا سيكون الوسط النمو بها وطبعا يتم استعمال كذلك المفاعل الضوئي لهذه العملية
وبعد نمو الطحالب يتم ادخالها في مابعد لواحدات الاخرى​ 

هذه الوحدات الانتاجية التي تمر بها الطحالب او حتى ممكن ادخال اي مصدر مثل حبوب الصويا او نخيل او غيرها لانتاج الوقود الحيوي في هذه وحدات​ 




 





 



لتحميل المذكرة مع جميع فصول و الحسابات وتصاميم بعض وحدات​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/E-BwYbEx/____.html​ 
ولفتح ملفات كلمة السر
ingdz
الموضوع منقول
لا تنسوني من خالص الدعاء​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ماهذا الأبداع أخ هشام عاشت الأيادي وننتظر أبداعاتك المميزة من المواضيع وبارك الله فيك .....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

تم وضع رابط للموضوع في موسوعة البحوث ...


----------



## برزان درويش (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس المحبة


----------



## Eng.Fadhela (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركت يمناك أخي هشام على مثل هذه المخططات القيمة ولدي بعض الأسئلة

1. هل قمت بعمل جدوى اقتصادية لهذا المشروع؟ فكما تعلم نحن كمهندسين نهتم بالتكلفه والجوده قبل كل شيء 

2. هل كميات الطحالب تكفي لتغطي "Continuous process" ام هي عباره عن "Batch process" ويعتمد تشغيل النظام على مدة تشكل كمية معينه من الطحالب؟

3. بالتقديرمثلا كم يستغرق نمو طن من الطحالب؟ وكم ينتج من الوقود أو كم مركبه سيشغل ولكم كيلو متر؟؟

وأخير لي طلب برفع صوره موضحة أكثر لل PFD 

وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## khalid elnaji (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## اهم اهم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## اسلام البدوي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (29 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس المحبة


----------



## safa aldin (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salah nasr (20 فبراير 2011)

بوركت يا اخي هشام الباحث م _صلاح نصر


----------



## khalid elnaji (2 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي*​


----------



## الكيميائى البيئى (24 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## سعيد عباس العقابي (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكور و فقك خدمة للمسيرة العلمية .........


----------



## صادق حمود (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه التي تصب في تطور المهندس العربي وتجعله مواكبا لاحداث طرق تكنلوجيا الطاقه الصديقه للبيئه


----------



## ج.ناردين (30 أبريل 2011)

روعة
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## Eng Mohamad Nagy (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك موضوع قيم فعلاً ومشروع يحافظ علي البيئة


----------



## the new eng (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يوفقك الله ومشكورررر 
لكن ممكن يحصل هذا بالمختبرات العادية ؟؟اعني الجامعية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا التوضيح ..........اذا امكن


----------



## solomoon (7 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم .. انا طالب فب السنة الاخيرة من الهندسة الكيميائية وارجو المساعدة اريد بحث كامل عن صناعة وانتاج الايثانول وكذالك الكتب والمراجع اللتي تحتوي وتشرح هدا الموضوع وجزاكم الله كل خير .. وللعلم اني ليس لدي كثير من الوقت على موعد المناقشة فارجو الاسراع في الرد وشكرا


----------



## أسعد كنيش (24 يونيو 2014)

يتم الحصول علي الديزل من الطحالب وذلك بمعادله كيميائيه بسيطه وهي 
زيت الطحالب+هيدرو كسيد الصوديوم +الميثانول


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

شكرا للمعلومه و الملف ارجو ان يتم رفعه مرة اخرى


----------

